# UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT SURGE



## Rorox

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

I'm all in!


----------



## Rorox

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm all in!


Email me please


----------



## fork2323

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


I dont get why you posted those photos at all? They dont show the rate or anything of how uber is cheating you. You need to show a pic of the surge rate you accepted then what uber paid you.. Your photos mean nothing except that you are a ****** and the only crap job you can get is driving for uber


----------



## fork2323

You never answered the question.. Why did you post those photos that show nothing that is useful? You can still go back and edit your orignal post and put up some pics that actually show something that matters.. I really want you to. I want to see how uber is stealing the surge rate. I want to see the proof. Plase post pics that prove what you are talking about.


----------



## Drivincrazy

We don't doubt the premise of your post...most of us agree with you, but, we and the courts will need to see documentation. I believe it is out there, it's just a matter of assembling it. Remember, Uber is extremely tricky and will do anything to complete the IPO and then be gone with huge $millions/$billions.


----------



## FLKeys

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


Show us on those trips where the customer paid a surge price and you did not get a surge added to pay. Do you have a screen shot showing the accepted ping had a surge on it?

I can honestly say I have never seen a ping that showed a surge where I did not get paid the surge.


----------



## Rorox

This is sooooooooooo frustrating. Let me just give you the play by play... I sitting in my car after dropping my daughter off at school, the routine Monday through Friday. It’s morning approximately 7:30am. I look at Uber app on my phone but I have not logged in. I see that it is red with surges 2.7, 2.8, 2.9. I can’t believe it, although it is raining in Los Angeles, Hollywood to be exact and it’s morning rush hour/breakfast time. I’m excited but hesitant to log on because I have seen this multiple times when Uber shows the map covered bright orange or red even, all for me to log on and it disappears. So I thought I would log on and then log off to see if the map would show red with the same surge. Yes, the map was still the same. So, I logged on and immediately got an Ubereats delivery request, which is all I do by choice. The request that accepted was also 1 of 3 consecutive trips. I picked up the food from the restaurant then delivered it to the customer and because you can check your account via the website while in the app, I did. For the first trip, I should have received at least 2.9% surge of a $5 trip but I didn’t. I called Ubereats support while going to my second consecutive trip and the agent had even stated that the trip should have been $14 (estimate) and that I needed to wait for the pay to update. It never did. So I emailed three times after getting the redundant first couple of bullshit “thanks for reaching out” emails asking me to submit what I had already submitted. Now here’s the kicker, those 3 trips I submitted in my original post are the trips but for some dumb ass reason, I didn’t capture a screenshot in time before I got my first request and oh boy, I thought I did! I figured though surely Uber has record because these bastards know when they are promoting surge, boost, quest, can do your route, know when you’ve picked up, dropped off, etc so why couldn’t they see what the promised me, the driver. They are lousy ass fraudulent thieves and will one pay. I don’t give a damn who in this forum does not agree with me I am fed up with their lying bullshit and will get mine! By the way, it was surging again yesterday evening for any smart ass LA drivers. It rained all day yesterday in LA and surrounding. So again I did screenshot multiples of the surge (they are attached)for the evening and would log on and off quickly to see if it would go away. Guess what!!! The surge only went away when it was time to pay me!!! I sick of this shit and if I am not compensated and probably never will be, I truly believe karma is going to catch up with the company! Again, these screenshots are to show how I would capture the surge, then log on, get a request but in the end I would never get paid! I know I’m not crazy! If Uber was so credible, and non fraudulent, they wouldn’t have a forum for thousands of hopefully good folks trying to earn money for whatever circumstance, to allow people to air out their grievances! PLEASE DON’T TELL ME TO DO SOMETHING ELSE OR DON’T BE AN UBER DRIVER because to that I will **** you. I do what I want because it’s my choice and I will get treated fairly because that’s my choice too! I am not playing with these people! KARMA


----------



## Rorox

FLKeys said:


> Show us on those trips where the customer paid a surge price and you did not get a surge added to pay. Do you have a screen shot showing the accepted ping had a surge on it?
> 
> I can honestly say I have never seen a ping that showed a surge where I did not get paid the surge.


Good for you!



Drivincrazy said:


> We don't doubt the premise of your post...most of us agree with you, but, we and the courts will need to see documentation. I believe it is out there, it's just a matter of assembling it. Remember, Uber is extremely tricky and will do anything to complete the IPO and then be gone with huge $millions/$billions.


I have whatever I can screenshot and Uber's day to day records can be subpoenaed! It's not rocket science. These bastards are not invincible just frauds and thieves! I'm not just pulling this screenshots out of my ass and I have a full account of my actions, although it makes it a little difficult when you are dealing with manipulating crooks. I SADLY predict that something to the affect of what happened to Tracy Morgan the comedian and Walmart will happen to Uber but on a gigantic and hugely catastrophic scale where many lives will be lost at the fault of an Uber driver and the courts will find Uber liable to the point of bankruptcy and point out of business! FACTS!!!!


----------



## Ssgcraig

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


How is Uber cheating you out of surge based on those pics?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


It doesn't look like your pickup is in the surge zone. If you're in a surge zone you can get a ping outside of surge zone.

Now I've seen Uber send you a non surge fare in a surge zone to see if you will take it. If you decline the surge ping will come up almost immediately after. I've had this happen multiple times. Hope this helps and good luck man.


----------



## Rorox

Ssgcraig said:


> How is Uber cheating you out of surge based on those pics?


Really simple... also I have another very long detailed post explaining this. I log on during surge. I drive to restaurant and pick up and deliver order in the same SURGING area but when I go to my account, I AM PAID THE SAME AS IF IT WAS NOT SURGING! I GET NO SURGE PAY! I just shared those screenshots to prove that at the time it was surging then I log on take and finish the request and DO NOT GET JACKSHIT EXTRA! DAMN THIS IS MORE FRUSTRATING THAN ANSWERING THE POORLY TRAINED 3RD WORLD COUNTRY REPRESENTATIVES WHO ARE EITHER DOCTORS OR CUSTOMER SERVICE REPS! Go figure! I will not respond to any more ignorance. If you can't read then please learn!

I PATIENCE FOR IGNORANCE HAS BEEN DEPLETED!



Rorox said:


> Really simple... also I have another very long detailed post explaining this. I log on during surge. I drive to restaurant and pick up and deliver order in the same SURGING area but when I go to my account, I AM PAID THE SAME AS IF IT WAS NOT SURGING! I GET NO SURGE PAY! I just shared those screenshots to prove that at the time it was surging then I log on take and finish the request and DO NOT GET JACKSHIT EXTRA! DAMN THIS IS MORE FRUSTRATING THAN ANSWERING THE POORLY TRAINED 3RD WORLD COUNTRY REPRESENTATIVES WHO ARE EITHER DOCTORS OR CUSTOMER SERVICE REPS! Go figure! I will not respond to any more ignorance. If you can't read then please learn!
> 
> I PATIENCE FOR IGNORANCE HAS BEEN DEPLETED!


You don't see the long post because it's still under review. They probably won't post it because I'm speaking truth!


----------



## PlanoGuber

Rorox said:


> I SADLY predict that something to the affect of what happened to Tracy Morgan the comedian and Walmart will happen to Uber but on a gigantic and hugely catastrophic scale


Didn't know Walmart went out of business since the two drop-offs I had there on Tuesday night. It's alright, there's always Kmart!

RIP Tracy Morgan. They always take the good ones! ?


----------



## Rorox

Rorox said:


> Really simple... also I have another very long detailed post explaining this. I log on during surge. I drive to restaurant and pick up and deliver order in the same SURGING area but when I go to my account, I AM PAID THE SAME AS IF IT WAS NOT SURGING! I GET NO SURGE PAY! I just shared those screenshots to prove that at the time it was surging then I log on take and finish the request and DO NOT GET JACKSHIT EXTRA! DAMN THIS IS MORE FRUSTRATING THAN ANSWERING THE POORLY TRAINED 3RD WORLD COUNTRY REPRESENTATIVES WHO ARE EITHER DOCTORS OR CUSTOMER SERVICE REPS! Go figure! I will not respond to any more ignorance. If you can't read then please learn!
> 
> I PATIENCE FOR IGNORANCE HAS BEEN DEPLETED!
> 
> 
> You don't see the long post because it's still under review. They probably won't post it because I'm speaking truth!


I picked up and dropped off in these zones. Just saying. I couldn't capture the one when it was red yesterday. They sent me a request as I was trying to screenshot!



PlanoGuber said:


> Didn't know Walmart went out of business since the two drop-offs I had there on Tuesday night. It's alright, there's always Kmart!
> 
> RIP Tracy Morgan. They always take the good ones! ?


Reread then comment!


----------



## FLKeys

Are you doing Uber Eats while looking at Uber Driver Surge's? Does Uber eats even pay a surge?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

FLKeys said:


> Are you doing Uber Eats while looking at Uber Driver Surge's? Does Uber eats even pay a surge?


UE has it own surge, not sure if it's represented on the map


----------



## Rorox

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> UE has it own surge, not sure if it's represented on the map


I assumed the surge applies to all.



Rorox said:


> I assumed the surge applies to all.


Uber is so notorious for doing anything to mess with your money. They calculate when they send trips with the 3 consecutive trips promotion, so that they can try to make sure you don't get the third trip. The send request for delivery pick ups that are 10 sometimes 15 minutes away but the dropoff would only be 3 minutes away or less than a mile and they only pay for the dropoff. If you want to cash out after you've built up your earnings, a lot of times, and mysteriously the app is not working to cash out. I'm time of the company period!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Rorox said:


> I assumed the surge applies to all.
> 
> 
> Uber is so notorious for doing anything to mess with your money. They calculate when they send trips with the 3 consecutive trips promotion, so that they can try to make sure you don't get the third trip. The send request for delivery pick ups that are 10 sometimes 15 minutes away but the dropoff would only be 3 minutes away or less than a mile and they only pay for the dropoff. If you want to cash out after you've built up your earnings, a lot of times, and mysteriously the app is not working to cash out. I'm time of the company period!


Take some time off man. I can tell Uber has you exacerbated.


----------



## Rorox

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Take some time off man. I can tell Uber has you exacerbated.


With pay lol!


----------



## Codyboy1

You never did post fare details. Glad you are out in Cali. We have enough idiots in Georgia


----------



## TBone

It took you 25 minutes to go 2.5 miles ???????
Screw Cali


----------



## Wildgoose

Uber Eats is not in Surcharge incentive system yet.


----------



## peteyvavs

I never heard of a surge pricing for ubereats, then again what goes on in Calif is purely a fantasy.


----------



## bobby747

driver here 5 years. simple way to see you are getting cheated is.
on customer app. if it says demand is higher so prices are higher and you got jack shit....no .more proof needed..or surgechaser app


----------



## JPaiva

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It doesn't look like your pickup is in the surge zone. If you're in a surge zone you can get a ping outside of surge zone.
> 
> Now I've seen Uber send you a non surge fare in a surge zone to see if you will take it. If you decline the surge ping will come up almost immediately after. I've had this happen multiple times. Hope this helps and good luck man.


How about showing surge minimums on the dashboard when not in a surge area, then not paying you.


----------



## No Prisoners

While waiting for my private client just opened the Uber app. Surge $3.75. Rider app charing 3 times regular rate. Watching dozens of uber drivers raising through traffic like maniacs probably frantic to get a ride. These guys deserve being raped by uber. How do they submit themselves to making less than 50% while taking all the risks and costs associated. 
Honestly I don't blame Uber. The Borg really has no resistance.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

JPaiva said:


> How about showing surge minimums on the dashboard when not in a surge area, then not paying you.


I was paid when this happened. Only thing you can do is screen shot it.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent

Cruise Control


----------



## Scooby-Doo

My understanding of Surge Charge On Demand. “There is likely to be a Prospect Job”


----------



## LuxCarSpy

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


I've got screen shots of before and after request showing surge area as well as request (not accepted)
ADVICE - make sure you have good lawyer - lots of ambulance chasers have added Uber to their chase list. These chasers settle to early to pay their rent (they probably drive Uber in side) - get a big jaw firm that can afford to fight and get real money 
* too early

If you accept request the ride history will show surge premium - get before and after screen shots - at least before if ride destination outside surge area


----------



## zidane00

FYI you can’t file a class action lawsuit or even sue Uber in court if you didn't opt out of the arbitration clause in your contract. If you didn’t opt out, then you need to file for arbitration individually. It is unlikely that an attorney will represent you on a contingency fee base for your “small” damages alone.

If you have the money to pay for an attorney and it’s worth it, then good luck. 

If you opted out of the arbitration clause, then you should gather other drivers that also opted out. Good luck. You’re smarter than me. I assume a lot of people didn’t. I didn’t know better and Uber didn’t make the option evident. It was buried in the contract.


----------



## TBone

zidane00 said:


> FYI you can't file a class action lawsuit or even sue Uber in court if you didn't opt out of the arbitration clause in your contract. If you didn't opt out, then you need to file for arbitration individually. It is unlikely that an attorney will represent you on a contingency fee base for your "small" damages alone.
> 
> If you have the money to pay for an attorney and it's worth it, then good luck.
> 
> If you opted out of the arbitration clause, then you should gather other drivers that also opted out. Good luck. You're smarter than me. I assume a lot of people didn't. I didn't know better and Uber didn't make the option evident. It was buried in the contract.


I believe we can file a class action lawsuit and/or sue uber individually but we cant ask for any money.


----------



## LuxCarSpy

TBone said:


> I believe we can file a class action lawsuit and/or sue uber individually but we cant ask for any money.


1 The issue is fraudulent representation of surge areas (painted on app) to persuade drivers to divert to those areas. Uber then sends requests (with pick-up in surge area) that do not include surge pricing. Uber benefits (versus no ride at all) with lower prices at the expense of drivers (making higher income).

2. Remember before 2018 ended, Uber flooded the market with coupons, deals or whatever to generate higher revenue. Although the business lost money, they didn't care because the valuation pricing of IPO shares was based on a multiple of revenue (not earnings). Example, $10 ride minus $7.50 driver payout equals $2.50 to Uber. However if Uber offers 30% off coupon, then the $10 ride is only $7, same payout of $7.50 to driver means Uber lost $.50. The trick is, if the IPO pricing is based on 10x revenue, then Uber gets $10 x 10 or $100 more in valuation (equity) to put in their bank. If the actual $7 (using lower price vs higher price with marketing expense coupon) then Uber would only add $70 to their valuation bank ($7 x 10). Do the math, it was worth it because although they lost $.50 with the coupon, they got $30 more of equity from Wall Street. NOW THE POINT --- They have tricked Wall Street (or at least the people who will buy their stock) and now they HAVE TO ACTUALLY make money. -- Drivers get about 75% of Uber revenue, so guess who is going to get screwed first ? Yeap, Drivers.

3. Uber started as a ride-share company ten years ago, great idea, just let people (drivers) going between here and there pick up other people (riders) along the way and everyone makes a few EXTRA bucks. HOW IT IS NOW. Well the ride share concept is out the window, business has grown and more than half the drivers are full time trying to make a living wage. UBER claims to be a high-tech ride share company but is really a Taxi Logistics Company with mediocre technology. The problem is Uber needs full time and part-time drivers to match the ebb and flow of riders. Uber wants to make sure full-time drivers make enough not to quit and also so part-timers show up during busy times. Keeping in mind that either full or part time drivers may pick up a rider, Uber needed a solution that paid full time more than part-time. The solution Uber created was a sales management (incentive) system that moved some part-time earnings to full-time drivers. Now, companies can great any scheme they want, but they should HAVE TO DISCLOSE that to drivers when they enroll. (I've checked and can't find that disclosure). OK very long winded, but Uber must make money and keep full time drivers onboard. Result, higher incentives for driving more hours. Some are as much as 4x the lower incentives. (drive 50 rides get $25 or 25 cents each versus drive 100 rides get $100, One dollar a ride extra) Next is playing games with painting app screens with surge offers and not offering asurge rides to drivers. The sales management scheme they're using is poorly thought out and is somewhat ad hoc. In Uber's eyes what ever it takes to shift money around without actually raising prices.

4. Now the good stuff, Uber uses subsidiary companies to actually run business (ie Riser).These sub companies are usually broke and used only to shield Uber, from lawsuits. Good lawyers and enough documentation can usually remove the umbrella of protection these sub companies offer Uber. (ie voided for fraud.). The reality, Uber is super exposed and the only protection they have is keeping drivers from a consolidated effort. Next, Uber is exposed to reputation risks and would be spinning their wheels to prevent drivers from bringing a consolidated (class action type claim). Lastly, Uber is an algorithm driven company. All their actions are documented in the algorithm, the evidence is right there... YES, THEY MAY TRY TO DELETE STUFF BUT THAT WOULD ONLY DIG THERE HOLE DEEPER.

5.Right now Uber is broke... Their last borrowings to raise money were from the corporate equivalent of pay-day loans (junk bonds), So wait until they gp public and soak Wall Street. When they are all cashed up, then pounce.


----------



## Kele1

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


What are you attempting to show in your photos?



TBone said:


> I believe we can file a class action lawsuit and/or sue uber individually but we cant ask for any money.


"but we cant ask for any money" that is funny what do you think you get out of a lawsuit?


----------



## LuxCarSpy

*Note* _correction to earlier post (drive 50 rides get $25 or 25 cents each versus drive 100 rides get $100, One dollar a ride extra) should read 50 cents each for driving 50 rides vs the 25 cents stated.... OPPPS! _

If your lawyer is selling you a no money lawsuit then you need a new lawyer. 
Here is the reality, the company is in a scramble mode to get the wall street money. Its obvious many of their decisions lack a profitable growth strategy, let alone ethical practises. As they approach IPO day many of their issues will rise to the surface. They will have to make representations to prospective shareholders and the investment banks. If Uber management's their past behavior and practises are any indicator then they will continue to bull sh*t these groups too .... At that point, real money and the real lawyers get involved .... that's when the drivers jump in with class actions, RICOs, etc.


----------



## swathdiver

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


None of those three trips were during the surge pricing shown in the first photo, check the time on the phone!



Rorox said:


> This is sooooooooooo frustrating. Let me just give you the play by play...


Same for this post. RIF man, RIF.

Reboot your phone and reboot your app, at least once a day and before you start Ubering.


----------



## Nathan Forrest

Uber is using you


----------



## Westerner

Class action lawsuits make lawyers money, and that’s about it


----------



## zidane00

TBone said:


> I believe we can file a class action lawsuit and/or sue uber individually but we cant ask for any money.


You can ask for money, but you can't file a class action lawsuit if you didn't opt out of the individualized arbitration clause. Check your contract. You're an independent contractor after all, bound by what you signed - unless it's illegal, which I think is the case. But the courts have allowed these sort of mandatory arbitration to alleviate their load, so it's not likely to change overnight. A law firm has been trying to challenge Uber by filing thousands of arbitration claims and claiming that Uber is unable to handle all of them. Uber is fighting back, of course.

Now again, if you haven't opted out, then you most likely will have to go through arbitration.


----------



## Emp9

bobby747 said:


> driver here 5 years. simple way to see you are getting cheated is.
> on customer app. if it says demand is higher so prices are higher and you got jack shit....no .more proof needed..or surgechaser app


lol, at these shills demanding proof. uber has been "stealing" for a long time. one time i had a customer show me she paid $35 to the airport from fairfax i only made $14 no extra pay. during" high demand " time.


----------



## TBone

zidane00 said:


> You can ask for money, but you can't file a class action lawsuit if you didn't opt out of the individualized arbitration clause. Check your contract. You're an independent contractor after all, bound by what you signed - unless it's illegal, which I think is the case. But the courts have allowed these sort of mandatory arbitration to alleviate their load, so it's not likely to change overnight. A law firm has been trying to challenge Uber by filing thousands of arbitration claims and claiming that Uber is unable to handle all of them. Uber is fighting back, of course.
> 
> Now again, if you haven't opted out, then you most likely will have to go through arbitration.


No, you cannot ask for any money. By not asking for monetary damages you can bypass the arbitration clause and form a class action suit. I cannot find the article now but will continue to look around for it.


----------



## FLKeys

Emp9 said:


> lol, at these shills demanding proof. uber has been "stealing" for a long time. one time i had a customer show me she paid $35 to the airport from fairfax i only made $14 no extra pay. during" high demand " time.


What did the rider receipt show the lady paid? Was it the same as she showed you? Did the ping say you would get surge and you did not? Call me a shill I don't care, I want to see proof. You really think an attorney would take a case based on what driver say? Post some proof and show you have a case. In the 1181 rides I have done with Uber I have not seen any evidence that Uber has stolen from me. I have seen where the passenger has been over charged by up front pricing, however I was paid what I was quoted based on my market rates.


----------



## Nikki S

FLKeys said:


> Show us on those trips where the customer paid a surge price and you did not get a surge added to pay. Do you have a screen shot showing the accepted ping had a surge on it?
> 
> I can honestly say I have never seen a ping that showed a surge where I did not get paid the surge.


I have


----------



## UberTrent9

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


You mean "out OF surge"?



FLKeys said:


> What did the rider receipt show the lady paid? Was it the same as she showed you? Did the ping say you would get surge and you did not? Call me a shill I don't care, I want to see proof. You really think an attorney would take a case based on what driver say? Post some proof and show you have a case. In the 1181 rides I have done with Uber I have not seen any evidence that Uber has stolen from me. I have seen where the passenger has been over charged by up front pricing, however I was paid what I was quoted based on my market rates.


Huh?


----------



## FLKeys

UberTrent9 said:


> Huh?


Thought I was pretty clear????


----------



## SlowRiver

Drivincrazy said:


> We don't doubt the premise of your post...most of us agree with you, but, we and the courts will need to see documentation. I believe it is out there, it's just a matter of assembling it. Remember, Uber is extremely tricky and will do anything to complete the IPO and then be gone with huge $millions/$billions.


I agree it's useless without any real proof. Instead of complaining maybe we should creat an artificial surge , I believe it's possible to do in small area like an airport queue, just need to coordinate effort of most of the drivers in the queue. IPO is the way to collect a good chunk of money to finance their research programs like self driving cars, scooters anything that's a one time cost but we are drivers is a serious cost of the revenue and need to be replaced eventually. I have talked to my many riders who uses Uber on regular basis and it was very interesting to find out that the fare Uber charged passengers hadn't changed much but we drivers are paid less and Uber keeps lowering our earnings. I have talked to my riders who uses Uber on regular basis and it was very interesting to find out that the fare Uber charged passengers hadn't changed much but we drivers are paid less and Uber keeps lowering our earnings Maybe we should start taking care of ourselves by using some Uber features


----------



## Bubsie

Surge is fake for drivers. If you don't see the surge on your pickup request, you'll get paid standard time and mileage. However the surge is real for the riders. Uber charges whatever they like and reaps the profits, to then piss them away subsidising other rides and funding other short term incentives.


----------



## DoYourJob

Let’s make this easy.

You’re firmly in a surge zone and get a request outside of the zone with no surge. Don’t accept the request. Let it time out.

Now if you’re outside of surge or in surge and then get a request with surge then you take it.

Uber won’t deactivate you for having less than 100% acceptance. Some people have acceptance rates in the teens and are still on the platform actively driving.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

DoYourJob said:


> Let's make this easy.
> 
> You're firmly in a surge zone and get a request outside of the zone with no surge. Don't accept the request. Let it time out.
> 
> Now if you're outside of surge or in surge and then get a request with surge then you take it.
> 
> Uber won't deactivate you for having less than 100% acceptance. Some people have acceptance rates in the teens and are still on the platform actively driving.


Uber is not as stupid & greedy as a lot of people think; they definitely know how to create doubt in people's mind (pax/ants), but they are definitely not straight up forcing your hand to accept any trip. I once took a trip I didn't want to take, because I knew I was not a good deal for me, but I did it anyway, then call support to complain. They told me drivers are free to not accept or cancel any trip (even with the pax inside the car) but you have to make sure you do it in a civilized manner, don't let the pax complain about you. Since that day, I was a happy driver again.


----------



## JaxUberDude

Scruber got me a few days ago. I picked up a pax on a 3.25 surge and took them 9.8 miles. Scruber charged them 36 and change and kept almost 19.00' leaving me with 17 and change. The assholes at the local office told me that's how the new surge works. Riiiiiight...They found a new and interesting way to screw the drivers.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Relax I hear the frustration. We all know how ugly this pig company is. Good Luck with the effort.


----------



## No Prisoners

JaxUberDude said:


> Scruber got me a few days ago. I picked up a pax on a 3.25 surge and took them 9.8 miles. Scruber charged them 36 and change and kept almost 19.00' leaving me with 17 and change. The assholes at the local office told me that's how the new surge works. Riiiiiight...They found a new and interesting way to screw the drivers.


Next time ask them for Vaseline before they answer you.


----------



## Fozzie

JaxUberDude said:


> Scruber got me a few days ago. I picked up a pax on a 3.25 surge and took them 9.8 miles. Scruber charged them 36 and change and kept almost 19.00' leaving me with 17 and change. The assholes at the local office told me that's how the new surge works. Riiiiiight...They found a new and interesting way to screw the drivers.


You got that wrong.

*It's not 3.25 surge, it's $3.25 surge. *

BIG difference.


----------



## woodywho

Post is a lil old .. one you're on ubereats that may be your first problem and secondly just because it's surging doesn't mean it's for your tier. It could be surging for an X/XL/Premium/Black car. Next time load up the riders app and verify what tier is being requested/surging. This my method I use when I do bars on the weekend to maximize my $$. I turn off whatever tier isn't in demand because riders will order a Premium_SUV while X & XL is thru the roof ...oh yeah and turn off LYFT while in a surge too because that's when you can get up to 20 pings in 60 secs.


----------



## uberist

FLKeys said:


> Show us on those trips where the customer paid a surge price and you did not get a surge added to pay. Do you have a screen shot showing the accepted ping had a surge on it?
> 
> I can honestly say I have never seen a ping that showed a surge where I did not get paid the surge.


Your lucky...


----------



## Ubermcbc

Rorox said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO BE PART OF A CLASS ACTION SUIT WITH ME AGAINST UBER CHEATING DRIVERS OUT OF SURGE PRICING, TIPS, OR ANY OTHER MONIES THEN PLEASE EMAIL ME. PLEASE IT IS TIME TO GET OUR PAY AND SHUT THIS CHEATING COMPANY DOWN!!!!!


Well.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
Good luck.

FYI. This been going on since 2015. Class action lawsuit won't do any good and the drivers may see $80 check in the mail. That's it. The only way drivers can fight and get their right share if there is a cap on hiring the new drivers. That restriction will force guber not to mess up with the drivers or at least slow down in pissing them off. Otherwise i can bet you one day there will be a time when drivers will receive a trip with $2 deduction right away from their bank account and guber will tell you -2 is your new surge. Take it or leave. I don't blame guber. I blame us, "the drivers".


----------

